# Questions re: modding A6



## VR66m! (Sep 5, 2001)

My father has an 01 A6 2.8. He wants to liven it up a bit. I am suggesting a tip chip, ECU upgrade, and suspension. What ECU do you recommend and how about suspension upgrades (nothing real fancy, something in the area of H&R sports/Bilstein sports).
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (VR66m!)*

There is a kit out there for a supercharger if you want to go with the "sledge hammer" approach to power. From what I have read the VR6 SC just kicks ass. Not too sure on the A6 though, just not a lot of work going around on the 2.8. I am considreing buying a used A6 2.8 due to the attractive price but keep going around and around on the upgrades I would want down the road. The 2.7 is a ton more $$$, but in the end it's just that much better. Any suggestions??


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (Chet)*

I have decided when the time is right to just do a 2.7T transplant, Chip, Exhaust, intake... 300+ HP







Just waiting for something major to break, unitl then it's all just a dream....


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (cooleremail)*

What good is horsepower if you don't know how to take advantage of it?
First I'd contact these guys: http://www.audichicago.org/ 
Then I'd sign up for a track day and some classroom time.
I'd get bigger brakes and stiffer suspention...only after that should you increase horsepower.








Get a PES supercharger.... http://www.pes-tuning.com


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (VR66m!)*

I too want to upgrade the performance of my Audi. I have a 2000 A6 Quattro 2.8 Tiptronic. This is my first Audi and my first German vehicle. I must say I'm definitely impressed. It was either this or a Cadillac STS. The STS no doubt was a far better performer all around but I know that Audi builds their vehicles better and I would prefer to have all wheel drive as I live in Canada. Anyways, I'm definitely going for a Stoptech Brake package and ABT suspension kit from Stratmosphere. That will be later on though, at the moment I want to concentrate on acceleration. I'm planning to get a Supersprint exhaust and a cold air intake, if I can find one. I've seen PES tuning's supercharger, but I don't know how much horsepower it will produce. What's a safe level for our vehicles anyways? Our the drivetrains on our Quattro 2.8s the same as on the 2.7T or 4.2 models? If so, I can say it's safe to go up to 300HP.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What good is horsepower if you don't know how to take advantage of it?
First I'd contact these guys: http://www.audichicago.org/ 
Then I'd sign up for a track day and some classroom time.
I'd get bigger brakes and stiffer suspention...only after that should you increase horsepower.








Get a PES supercharger.... http://www.pes-tuning.com [HR][/HR]​Please, as if I would even consider it without the additionals. Track time is a plenty and I can find plenty of time and places to have fun with the car once it's all done.
In addition there is no way a PES supercharger ($5000 + installation) would match up to a modded 2.7T ($7,000 installed)at least not the way I plan on having it done...And you have an engine that is properly designed to handle boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (cooleremail)*

I don't want to get into the turbo vs. supercharger debate, but I personally would prefer a supercharger over a turbo. You are correct though, the 2.7T is designed to handle boost, but for the "picky" people out there such as myself, I prefer to keep my original engine and modify it for higher horsepower and torque gains. Say, one thing no one mentioned was having the cylinder heads ported and polished. I know Airflow Research does an excellent job, but does anyone know how a company that specializes in Audi 2.8 30V engines?


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Questions re: modding A6 (Sarian Verconna)*

bang for the buck. handing the heads over to a machine shop is very expensive for the HP gains. I it's in the budget go for it, the power gains have a more "natural fee" imhop. On the suspension side has anyone looked into H&R or other height adjustable coil overs? for those of us in the midwest the idea of lifting back to factory ride leves for winter is interesting


----------

